# Interesting Comparison - Penn 525 Mag VS Penn Squall 15



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I have been curious about the Chinese made reels, compared to the USA made reels sold by Penn . . . Here is the Penn 525 Mag, USA VS Chinese models.


----------

